# I Don't feel welcome with the right nor left.



## SherlockMexicano (Oct 18, 2019)

The left is full of genderspecials, and dangerhairs that are running all entertainment and day to day life with woke shit and are racist against against white people, the right is full-on people that, although not all of them, let's be honest are racist, xenophobic, and demeaning against my kind specially the kind of people that use r/thedonald not to mention the alt-right.

I mean yeah both sides have non-crazy people.  Leftists have people that just want everyone to get along, rightwing people have nonracist people that just have conservative values. But their ugly sides are not small.

I don't plan to go live in America anytime soon, but the American left and right do influence the whole world IMHO. You already have lefty propaganda starting to influence Latin America forcing woke shit like this:







For those that don't speak spanish basically a crazy feminist, is policing language and forcing people to use a made up pronoun they made up

Besides, forcing woke shit the left also likes to be racist against white people, protect mentally ill troons, and harras and destroy people they don't like. I do like that the left is the only side that thinks of us Latinos as people and not as rapists and criminals.


Then the right has shit like this:






First fuck you Carlson Tucker, I just want to live my life I am not an enemy of America.

The right hates me for being mexican, the left hates me for not endorsing their woke shit. In a world like this, what can you choose?


----------



## Foxxo (Oct 18, 2019)

I see that your "most holy" centrism isn't working out for you.


----------



## MemeGray (Oct 18, 2019)

If you can't pick a side you should just kill yourself tbh


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 18, 2019)

Libertarians rise up!


----------



## SherlockMexicano (Oct 18, 2019)

Foxxo said:


> I see that your "most holy" centrism isn't working out for you.


 
If you are implying I chose "being a centrist" to feel enlightened that's not the case. Rather I'm just confused at this point and unwelcome by all sides. I don't even know what the fuck I am.



MemeGray said:


> If you can't pick a side you should just kill yourself tbh



Ok, but you go first.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Oct 18, 2019)

Drink more.
If you don’t drink, do more drugs.


----------



## Foxxo (Oct 18, 2019)

SherlockMexicano said:


> If you are implying I chose "being a centrist" to feel enlightened that's not the case. Rather I'm just confused at this point and unwelcome by all sides. I don't even know what the fuck I am.


Disengage from politics for a bit. I know that this is a dumb-person joke, but thinking does take a lot of energy, and you shouldn't waste most of that energy on worrying about suits. Political media has always been hyperbolic because most people can't afford to examine subtext or delve into the facts behind issues, not after a long day of work or school. Just find a video game or a YouTube channel to enjoy, and go a week or two without hunting for the perfect movement.


----------



## Babyspackle (Oct 18, 2019)

The shape of that troons body is wrong in so many ways. I didn't know small tiddies could be that low even on a man.
Also the vocal parts of most political camps in America are riddled with retards so........


----------



## SherlockMexicano (Oct 18, 2019)

Foxxo said:


> Disengage from politics for a bit. I know that this is a dumb-person joke, but thinking does take a lot of energy, and you shouldn't waste most of that energy on worrying about suits. Political media has always been hyperbolic because most people can't afford to examine subtext or delve into the facts behind issues, not after a long day of work or school. Just find a video game or a YouTube channel to enjoy, and go a week or two without hunting for the perfect movement.



That's a good advice tbh, I could use my time better trying to enjoy life than worrying about this.



Babyspackle said:


> The shape of that troons body is wrong in so many ways. I didn't know small tiddies could be that low even on a man.
> Also the vocal parts of most political camps in America are riddled with exceptional individuals so........


Believe it or not, that's not a troon. I thought that was a guy at first, but she is 100% a genetic female. Yeah... that's the kind of crazy feminist we have to deal.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 18, 2019)

I gotta agree with one of the previous posters. Consider taking a bit of time off.

That being said, I can only recommend what I did. Find out who aligns with your belief system the best, and work from there. If no one aligns with you, then it's as simple as that. Then, just chose who will impede your beliefs the least.


----------



## oldTireWater (Oct 18, 2019)

If you want to feel welcomed go to a restaurant with good service. Aside from that keep your head down, fuck your identity, and eat shit right along side everyone else. Nobody "deserves" to feel wanted.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Oct 18, 2019)

tbh you shouldn't base your identity on stupid political shit, its all there to separate and divide the population so its easier for outsider influences to take over and give you sensationalist news. Most networks and political groups just want to either sell you something or use you as fodder for their inner circle. Just pick and choose your beliefs, hang out with people you like and understand that  opinions are like assholes and you don't need to take anyone's shit.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Oct 18, 2019)

I'd suggest forming your own opinion about every issue on a case by case basis, and not get drawn into tribal affiliations.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 18, 2019)

Most of this "THE RIGHT HATES ME REEEEEEEEEE!" shit is a straw man, which is becoming a non-straw man because of shit like this.  More, and more of the right is starting to hate you because your people flood into the country, and then act like you should get special treatment.  Half the time most of you don't learn English, you go to live in little communes which pretty much become mini Mexicos, and one of the biggest things is that almost all of you want to vote in blocks for whomever has a Hispanic sounding name, which is how we got nut-jobs like AOC.  Then the icing on the cake is that even after people mostly put up with all of that bullshit, you start to act like you're some kind of victim because what?  Someone called you spic online?  Fucking really dude?  This, all brings about the question "why even come to a country which is full of people you think hate you?"      

TLDR: if you make yourself completely intolerable, people are naturally going to stop tolerating you.  


Side note:  I'll give you some credit though.  It sounds like you went through the trouble to go learn English, and that you're not some mindless voter bot which is fine with wrecking the country so you can get to live off of welfare.

>I don't plan to go live in America anytime soon, but the American left and right do influence the whole world IMHO. You already have lefty propaganda starting to influence Latin America forcing woke shit like this

This is another thing which you deserve credit on imo.  This is a big problem, which needs to be stopped, but it's not as if white right-wing westerns can just flip the on/off switch on it.  If that was possible, we wouldn't even have that shit here, much less be exporting it.  

All, in all, you sound like a pretty good dude, and I personally wouldn't have an issue with you coming here as long as you do it legally, and don't bring in a bunch of random fuckers with you that do want to engage in the aforementioned behaviors.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Oct 18, 2019)

ayiyiyiyi dios mio arriba arriba


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Oct 18, 2019)

OP, from the sound of things, you feel like you're under pressure to pick a side, and that side's got to be either the left or the right.  I can sympathize -- the current climate is very polarized, and you might feel like a lot of people around you want to know which side you're on.

What you need to keep in mind is that anybody who picks and chooses their friends based on their political stance isn't worth having as a friend.  Stick with people who, like you, have backed away from this political shitstorm enough to recognize that they don't _have_ to pick a side, and honestly _shouldn't._  Those people, you'll be delighted to find, are the silent majority.

There's a shit-ton of reasons not to get involved with either political machine; I won't get into them right now.  Just know that you're doing the right thing by looking critically at each side, rather than picking one side and trying to explain away its faults like most ideologues.


----------



## Smug Cat (Oct 18, 2019)

You just have to have a nuanced take on each individual issue without picking a team like you're setting up for football. 

It used to be that ideological nonconformity was acceptable in both parties. You'd have democrats against gun control, and republicans for abortion, and everyone would just pick whichever candidate aligned with more of their beliefs than any other and called it a day. It's not the case anymore, now people are enforcing rules, gatekeeping, etc. If you're for financial regulation but against abortion, the democrats say YOU HATE WOMEN YOU'RE NOT A REAL DEMOCRAT etc. For gays but against troons, and you're worse than a republican - you're a traitor. 

This insane, escalating tribalism? It's not healthy, and it shouldn't be normal. You don't have to try and shove yourself in boxes to fit into it. Vote for whoever represents your interests the best. You don't need a black-and-white, either-or political identity to carry on in life.


----------



## Logic (Oct 19, 2019)

Feeling rejected by all sides? Just do what I do and watch this :^) 



“I will never be good and that’s not bad”. Words to live by.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (Oct 19, 2019)

Don't take sides, use your brain.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Oct 19, 2019)

You sound like a whinny faggot troubled guy in need of advise from randoms in internet, so I'll bite the bait.
I've been a fucking immigrant since I was 16, both legal and illegal and people will hate you for any reason so stop being a faggot and make yourself useful, don't be a leeching cancer and respect their values, don't go around talking spanish in a country that speaks english, don't play macarena at top volume on some american suburb, don't talk in spanish to other spanish speakers on american soil it's fucking disrespectful to them, embrace their fucking customs and habits.

Remember you are a fucking guest and all of this applies to any country you step in, that's the best way to get native people to accept you, take for example what this faggot I quoted is saying, if I were you I would look for right wing places to settle in, they are far more reasonable than trannys and feminazis.


mr.moon1488 said:


> Most of this "THE RIGHT HATES ME REEEEEEEEEE!" shit is a straw man, which is becoming a non-straw man because of shit like this.  More, and more of the right is starting to hate you because your people flood into the country, and then act like you should get special treatment.  Half the time most of you don't learn English, you go to live in little communes which pretty much become mini Mexicos, and one of the biggest things is that almost all of you want to vote in blocks for whomever has a Hispanic sounding name, which is how we got nut-jobs like AOC.  Then the icing on the cake is that even after people mostly put up with all of that bullshit, you start to act like you're some kind of victim because what?  Someone called you spic online?  Fucking really dude?  This, all brings about the question "why even come to a country which is full of people you think hate you?"
> 
> TLDR: if you make yourself completely intolerable, people are naturally going to stop tolerating you.



And if you're still a retard who can't make up his mind just follow MemeGray advise.


MemeGray said:


> If you can't pick a side you should just kill yourself tbh


----------



## SherlockMexicano (Oct 19, 2019)

ThePurpleProse said:


> Remember you are a fucking guest and all of this applies to any country you step in, that's the best way to get native people to accept you, take for example what this faggot I quoted is saying, if I were you I would look for right wing places to settle in, they are far more reasonable than trannys and feminazis.





mr.moon1488 said:


> All, in all, you sound like a pretty good dude, and I personally wouldn't have an issue with you coming here as long as you do it legally, and don't bring in a bunch of random fuckers with you that do want to engage in the aforementioned behaviors.





Nice advice and all, but I'm not a immigrant and I don't want to become one. If I wanted I would do it legally obviously, but I don't want to migrate. Why are you assuming I want to live in America? I am not the right person to rant about migrants given I am not one.

As for everyone that adviced me on not being tribalistic and decide on a case by case basis like @*Jack O'Neill, @Smug Cat ,  @Leonard Helplessness @Ted_Breakfast @Valiant and others I forgot to mention*

Thank you, you changed my mind and gave me great advice to decide what I'm gonna do


----------



## Jmz_33 (Oct 19, 2019)

Just don’t care, the political spectrum is a bitch anyway.


----------



## Senor Gatin (Oct 19, 2019)

Just focus on what values are worth for you and live your life knowing no side will ever be 100% perfect


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Oct 19, 2019)

KYS centerscum


----------



## Fagnacious D (Oct 19, 2019)

Become and edgy nihilist and take the clown pill with me
Realize the fall of the west is not a tragity but a comedy!


----------



## Clop (Oct 19, 2019)

Jesus, man. I know that shit sucks, but KF ain't exactly the best place to try to vent if you dislike the racial epithets.


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 19, 2019)

join the NEET side. We're neat.


----------



## edboy (Oct 19, 2019)

Your mistake was getting infatuated with internet politics and not using it to your gain through any means (monetary means being #1).


----------



## Ex Cummunicated Sasser HD (Oct 19, 2019)

Why are you even bothered? I don't think I've had a decent political conversation since around 2001. Just concentrate on doing what you do, mass media is designed to suck people like you in who don't have anything better to worry about. It doesn't really reflect reality. I used to live in the most left wing part of the UK, and I don't remember ever thinking that I didn't fit in, even though there were tonnes of people who didn't share my views. I used to wind people up at work all the time, and so did my colleagues, sometimes aimed at me, and despite being on completely opposite ends of the political spectrum, it was all just banter. Get outside a bit more, everything isn't as black and white as the media paints it. I bet half the people in your community don't give a shit either way.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Oct 19, 2019)

ThePurpleProse said:


> don't go around talking spanish in a country that speaks english, don't play macarena at top volume on some american suburb, don't talk in spanish to other spanish speakers on american soil it's fucking disrespectful to them,


Don't listen to these assimilationist Americanised perverts. Embrace your culture, fine young Mexican!


----------



## Ex Cummunicated Sasser HD (Oct 19, 2019)

SherlockMexicano said:


> I'm not a immigrant and I don't want to become one. If I wanted I would do it legally obviously, but I don't want to migrate. Why are you assuming I want to live in America? I am not the right person to rant about migrants given I am not one.



That's a bit defeatist. Don't be a Mexican't, Be a MexiCAN!


----------



## Paranoia Machine (Oct 19, 2019)

I am Mexican and Native American, born in the US, as were my parents.
Let me tell you, neither side truly cares what ethnicity you are. They are willing to accept you or marginalize you on ideology and buzzwords alone. Being Mexican is just the icing on the cake.
I've argued with both sides and they are willing to absorb you into whatever group they are against just to strap all the baggage and hatred they have for that group onto you. I cannot even begin to count how many times I've been called "white" or "whitewashed" because of my beliefs on gender, political correctness, gun rights, and antifa.
Conversely I have argued with people that lean right and have been called a spic, and wetback over my stances I take on abortion, welfare + disability, same-sex marriage, and marijuana legalization.
So if I went by what either side says I am, I'm somewhere between being so white I think mayonnaise is spicy and so brown that I must have hopped the border yesterday.
Its ultimately not worth getting involved with a party. You'd have to be an absolute lemming to ride-or-die a political party here in the US. Weigh every decision and choose the lesser of two evils every time.

The best advice has already been given here; if you want to be political, make decisions on your own and remain a free-agent. But it's just not worth caring about.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Oct 19, 2019)

Should’ve named yourself Malcolm with how in the middle you are.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Oct 19, 2019)

MemeGray said:


> If you can't pick a side you should just kill yourself tbh


>What if I told you that Right, Left, and Center are political concepts from the French Revolution
>What if I told you they didnt actually make sense then either
>What if I told you the modern left and right are only about a century old political construct


----------



## spurger king (Oct 19, 2019)

I don't even know anything about politics


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 19, 2019)

Take the best parts of both and join Nazbolgang.


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Oct 19, 2019)

Bull Moose niggas be like


----------



## Providence (Oct 19, 2019)

Why choose a "side"? Why do you need a "team"?


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Oct 19, 2019)

Sofonda Cox said:


> Why choose a "side"? Why do you need a "team"?


There's strength in numbers and some of us are tired of writing in Vermin Supreme.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 19, 2019)

There's only one side that matters: The side with money. Get that paper however you can, I suggest land ownership but I hear good things about flipping motorcycles from Craigslist and trafficking in proscribed human growth hormones.

Voting is a cope for people without money.


----------



## Providence (Oct 19, 2019)

Recoil said:


> There's only one side that matters: The side with money. Get that paper however you can, I suggest land ownership but I hear good things about flipping motorcycles from Craigslist and trafficking in proscribed human growth hormones.
> 
> Voting is a cope for people without money.


Goddamn,  Sir. That's some fuckin poetry right there.


----------



## HunterHearstHelmsley (Oct 20, 2019)

SherlockMexicano said:


> Nice advice and all, but I'm not a immigrant and I don't want to become one. If I wanted I would do it legally obviously, but I don't want to migrate. Why are you assuming I want to live in America? I am not the right person to rant about migrants given I am not one.



Probably because your only points about right-wing/conservatism are “they don’t want me in their country “ but nothing about economic/social policies/values. Why shouldn’t Americans be angry if the Mexican Govt is supporting Mexicans to illegally settle in the US


----------



## Recoil (Oct 20, 2019)

SherlockMexicano said:


> Why are you assuming I want to live in America?


Maybe because it's the greatest and most prosperous nation in the entirety of human history?
Maybe because building a future elsewhere is nightmare mode?
Maybe because plata holds more weight than plomo here in America?
Maybe because our culture has defined your dreams since you were old enough to read?

Seriously, where else you gonna go? England?

ETA - Real talk, America has always been a country of immigrants. The Irish and Italians were hated on for some time as outsiders and cheats, just like south americans today. Starting a strong cultural base in America is likely the best bet for the continued prosperity of any given genetic lineage. A people can grow, here.


----------



## SherlockMexicano (Oct 20, 2019)

Recoil said:


> Maybe because it's the greatest and most prosperous nation in the entirety of human history?
> Maybe because building a future elsewhere is nightmare mode?
> Maybe because plata holds more weight than plomo here in America?
> Maybe because our culture has defined your dreams since you were old enough to read?
> ...



It was a rethorical question, but to answer my your question.

In my country I love it. It's not "nighmare mode" to live here and make a future. I don't want to migrate. I was feeling alienating by poltics  that was my issue (before I got some great advice here), I never said I wanted to live in USA. I don't.

And no ofense, but you haven't "defined my dreams"  of my childhood, if you mean by enterteinement imo the japanese deserve all that credit.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 20, 2019)

SherlockMexicano said:


> the japanese deserve all that credit


The Japanese were copying something american when they did that for you, bruh
Our cultural influence runs much deeper than you might think.


----------



## SherlockMexicano (Oct 20, 2019)

Recoil said:


> The Japanese were copying something from america when they did that for you, bruh


Everyone copies something from everyone. Nothing is truly original.


----------



## Recoil (Oct 20, 2019)

SherlockMexicano said:


> Everyone copies something from everyone. Nothing is truly original.


So what? That doesn't change the fact that one core entity was the force that set the whole machine in motion. 
The originality is not the issue here, dude. The influence and generative power is.


----------



## SherlockMexicano (Oct 20, 2019)

Recoil said:


> So what? That doesn't change the fact that one core entity was the force that set the whole machine in motion.



America has great stuff, I respect it a lot, but saying to it is the "core identity" of everything I like is a huge stretch. Stroytelling has been since before USA existed dude starting with everything the greeks did.

A bigger stretch is that America "defined my  dreams" since I was a kid. I have had equal amounts of good japanese, british and local entereinment up until now.

... anyway this is offtopic,. I already got the advice I wanted so, I am out of this thread. Peace.


----------



## Fartwhistle (Oct 20, 2019)

SherlockMexicano said:


> mentally ill troons


Oh, the dude scooted already.

Just wanted to point out that Latin America hates gays, and many of them become troons because there's actually less stigma.

Ever wonder why South America produces so much trans porn... they're gay men with bolt on titties, avoiding persecution.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Oct 20, 2019)

It's just cool that people from all over the world who have nothing to do with the US and are unaffected by it still are into American politics. No matter how fucked up America and her political landscape currently are, she still rules the rest of the world and makes everybody else jelous.


----------



## Monolith (Oct 20, 2019)

The correct political ideology is Anticentrism, which posits that extremists should all team up to kill centrists, then duke it out themselves to create one super-ideology.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Oct 20, 2019)

Monolith said:


> The correct political ideology is Anticentrism, which posits that extremists should all team up to kill centrists, then duke it out themselves to create one super-ideology.


Sounds like a good ideology for a comicbook supercriminal.


----------



## Gentle George (Oct 28, 2019)

siding with any one political party or school of thought is for someone who's too lazy to form their own opinions and need the herd to crowd-source their own thoughts. use your noodle and come to your own conclusions on things, don't rely on party alignment to inform your political decisions.


----------



## Cheetahman (Oct 30, 2019)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> Sounds like a good ideology for a comicbook supercriminal.


Worse, it's the ideology of a _Canadian._


----------



## Shmidty Werbenmanjenson (Nov 2, 2019)

SherlockMexicano said:


> It was a rethorical question, but to answer my your question.
> 
> In my country I love it. It's not "nighmare mode" to live here and make a future. I don't want to migrate. I was feeling alienating by poltics  that was my issue (before I got some great advice here), I never said I wanted to live in USA. I don't.
> 
> And no ofense, but you haven't "defined my dreams"  of my childhood, if you mean by enterteinement imo the japanese deserve all that credit.



Well now you sound pretty righteous, so I'm going to forcibly kidnap you and take you to Alaska.


----------



## Give Her The D (Nov 11, 2019)

Monolith said:


> The correct political ideology is Anticentrism, which posits that extremists should all team up to kill centrists, then duke it out themselves to create one super-ideology.



Channeling your inner Jreg, I see.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 15, 2019)

> The left is full of genderspecials, and dangerhairs that are running all entertainment and day to day life with woke shit and are racist against against white people, the right is full-on people that, although not all of them, let's be honest are racist, xenophobic, and demeaning against my kind specially the kind of people that use r/thedonald not to mention the alt-right



This is my main criticism of the mass immigration policies of the west of the last 50 years. Even people that are naturally aligned with right wing like OP @SherlockMexicano , are still inclined to tribally align against the right wing.

And the motivation is for similar tribal reasons. The left really is no less racist than the right wing (just against different groups), oikophobic instead of xenophobic, which is equally bad.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Nov 15, 2019)

The left has gone to shit, there's no getting around that fact.

But it's always felt weird to me to call myself conservative, right wing, Republican etc.

Now I'm more sympathetic to conservatism than I used to be, I know now that it's not all bad, but the trouble is, I remember the past, Dubya, Cheney and Rumsfield were all loathable men that got us in a war that cost a lot of good American lives and minds and what did it really achieve in the grand scheme of things? Similarly to go even further back the Vietnam war was an even worse travesty, but I lived through the Iraq war and I'm still pretty raw about it, I have a cousin who fought in that war and has struggled mentally ever since, I hate how they opportunistically used 9/11 to sell America on a war that had probably already been on their agenda from the start and only made a bad situation that much worse.

And I remember how it used to be the right that wanted to control what people could say, watch and play, I remember Jack Thompson.

Seems like most people remember nothing prior to the 2010s, but I don't, I remember the 2000s like it was yesterday and things used to be very different.

So the right is far from perfect either, at the end of the day I'm just a guy who calls it as I see it, I call out bullshit wherever I see it and there's a lot of bullshit going around.


----------



## maalikthefakemuzzie (Nov 15, 2019)

The reason why there is a “right or left” is because in a democratic election it is mathematically optimum for a voter to have the decision between the 2 candidates as more money is spent to campaign for a single candidate per party. And that it is easier for a person to choose between 2 then 3. And the goal of an election is to have the most popular vote for a candidate and therefore it is more efficient to spend campaigning on one guy then 2. For example the republican candidates in 2016 weren’t ted cruz and donald trump, it was just donald trump.

Both parties have a substantial amounts of power and because it is not challenged very often, nothing will stop them from doing damage of some kind. Democrats are communists and republicans are ethnonationalists (this is an extreme but you see my point).

If you were to ask me the solution would be a superior election system. The way it works is that you divide your population into small groups of 10 or 7 and they decide amongst themselves who is superior and they are chosen as representative of the group. These representatives will be divided the same way as the populace and the process repeats until you get an elected leader.


----------



## Where Do You Find Them? (Nov 15, 2019)

Unless you want something it's perfectly fine just not to give a fuck about politics. Most people don't. You don't see them online so much but only because they don't screech endlessly and with the increasingly partisan nature of online discourse they end up just lurking in a lot of places.

If you do want something pick the side that's most likely to give it to you and roll with it. Even if they're not totally on board with everything you want or vice-versa you'll do a lot better with support than you will trying to rock it solo. 

If nobody else wants what you want then write a manifesto and hope for the best.


----------



## Deodar (Nov 15, 2019)

The right ain't as bad as the left makes it out to be, in all honesty. In my experience, most racists you'll come across are on the more extreme ends of the spectrum, and even then, they're rare. You'll find racists on either end though, conservatives hate mexicans for shitting up wherever they immigrate, and lefties hate them for not being black enough/"emulating black culture". 
Ultimately, out of the two, lefties are far worse. There's a culture among them that being lib is not lib enough, and they'll drag you down until you're so brainwashed you start identifying as a demigirl demonkin trans activist.


----------



## qu_rahn (Nov 15, 2019)

Being a member of a political party is for fags. Being a registered republican or democrat or whatever for voting purposes is one thing, but looking to any party for a sense of community or belonging is an exercise in futility. If you are looking for that, join a church or club or an organization that actually helps people.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Nov 15, 2019)

Paranoia Machine said:


> The best advice has already been given here; if you want to be political, make decisions on your own and remain a free-agent. But it's just not worth caring about.



Took to realist at 19 that both parties are shit especially after how the GOP screwed the rules against Ron Paul which played a role in letting Trump win the nomination as those rules backfired and Obama in his 2nd term was a giant disappointment. Switched from republican to democrat and now I just stay independent. Good thing I have never donated in my life to any political candidate, but I have volunteered for voter drives and local politics has a bigger impact than national.


----------



## 5ever a crab (Nov 15, 2019)

Deodar said:


> The right ain't as bad as the left makes it out to be, in all honesty. In my experience, most racists you'll come across are on the more extreme ends of the spectrum, and even then, they're rare. You'll find racists on either end though, conservatives hate mexicans for shitting up wherever they immigrate, and lefties hate them for not being black enough/"emulating black culture".
> Ultimately, out of the two, lefties are far worse. There's a culture among them that being lib is not lib enough, and they'll drag you down until you're so brainwashed you start identifying as a demigirl demonkin trans activist.


When the "alt-right" says they want an entho-state, they mean that they just want their own nation where they can celebrate their own cultures and such. People counter this (in my country for instance) of how America was initially populated by Natives or the melting pot culture; but the country was able to be what it is today because of innovations and inventions made by the white American people. But that history is more ancient to now and no one feels the need to invade other countries anymore except 3rd worlders. 
Like the Murdoch-Murdoch clip about race, its not completely about 'being the superior race' but rather more focused on the individual's personal self-improvements etc. Maybe a few will suck on their own farts or be obnoxiously egotistical, but those kinds of people are crabs-in-the-bucket types that will try to flex on any stupid trait they have because they're insecure.
In reality humans are greedy and controlling, but humans can also fight for survival.


----------



## Slap47 (Nov 16, 2019)

Former lefties should definitely be wary of actually voting for right wing parties. The populist anti-free trade and pro-free speech stuff is held by many conservatives but the core of conservatism and its leadership is still neocons who want religious-based morality laws.


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Dec 1, 2019)

That’s easy. Just embrace absurdism. Nothing will get better, why waste time on political sperging when you can laugh at psychotic trannies or schizophrenic musicians all day? In the end, what matters if you’re able to make a living or not, get cash and enjoy yourself?

We’re all gonna die either way, why not have some fun the meantime? At least that’s how I see it.


----------



## snailslime (Dec 1, 2019)

I feel you OP. My (((people))) also trigger both sides of the spectrum. I just vote for whoever sounds the most mentally sane, as does the silent majority. Most people I meet (who are successful in life) don't even devote their lives to/care about politics


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 1, 2019)

snailslime said:


> Most people I meet (who are successful in life) don't even devote their lives to/care about politics



Yeah, that.  The people I know who are the most into politics either don't have anything else going on in their lives, don't have a hobby, or are idiots from California who feel the need to virtue signal like they've got a bomb implant in their skull that'll explode if they don't every 24 hours.


----------



## Marceline (Dec 3, 2019)

From 2014-2016 The left was really unbearable for me, but from 2017 to now the right has become more unbearable. These days I don't participate in politics for the most part and I'm much better from it. I guess I'm apolitical or something, if that's a thing.


----------



## Save the Loli (Dec 5, 2019)

I get banned in some places for being an "alt-righter", "misogynist", "bigot", or "racist" because I oppose immigration, feminism, most transgender/queer/tumblr shit, and SJW stances on race but I get called a communist, SJW, or libtard on places like this and 4chan because I believe all races are equal, don't believe in some right-wing narratives on American/world history, believe we need to do something about climate change, and support some level of wealth redistribution/welfare and universal healthcare. I can't vote for the Democrats because they hate me for being a white male and can't vote for the Republicans because they hate me for not being a multi-millionaire business owner. Both parties are run by warmongering neocons who want to start a war with Russia and/or Iran and suck Israeli/Saudi cock all day. I wish there was a candidate with the social positions of a Donald Trump who actually did something about Muslims and immigrants with the economic positions of 2016 Bernie Sanders (maybe with less "let's copy Scandinavia" and something a bit more realistic).

But I feel more welcome here because I'm actually allowed to discuss these topics without immediately being banned like I would be on 95% of the rest of the internet. I just wish there was a place on the political spectrum for "socially conservative economically liberal" people like me. Although I guess views like mine are more common in Europe where the right-wing actually knows that neoliberalism and globalism is fucking them in the ass.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Dec 5, 2019)

Just unplug from politics all together you'll be alot happier.


----------



## icecait (Dec 5, 2019)

Kill yourself.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Dec 5, 2019)

Slap47 said:


> Former lefties should definitely be wary of actually voting for right wing parties. The populist anti-free trade and pro-free speech stuff is held by many conservatives but the core of conservatism and its leadership is still neocons who want religious-based morality laws.



This takes some investigation for wherever you live. There are countries like this where this is very much the case, but there are many others where it's the left that has the hardline religious core.

The United Kingdom is probably the prime example of this at the moment. Several religious groups, notably the British Muslim Council, command or at very least encourage members to vote for the Labor party which in turn has begun to promote certain Theocratic positions (destroy Israel, Jews are bad, Shi'ii are bad, Christians are persecutors etc). In contrast to the Conservative and Brexit parties; the former was the one who brought in things like Gay Marriage and while they have religious members are, as a party policy, indifferent on the social issues Southern US Christians would usually scream about.

If you're in the US then yeah, you're fucked.


----------



## Slap47 (Dec 5, 2019)

Fagatron said:


> This takes some investigation for wherever you live. There are countries like this where this is very much the case, but there are many others where it's the left that has the hardline religious core.
> 
> The United Kingdom is probably the prime example of this at the moment. Several religious groups, notably the British Muslim Council, command or at very least encourage members to vote for the Labor party which in turn has begun to promote certain Theocratic positions (destroy Israel, Jews are bad, Shi'ii are bad, Christians are persecutors etc). In contrast to the Conservative and Brexit parties; the former was the one who brought in things like Gay Marriage and while they have religious members are, as a party policy, indifferent on the social issues Southern US Christians would usually scream about.
> 
> If you're in the US then yeah, you're fucked.



Most British Conservative MPs are anti-Brexit, pro-censorship. Kinda why they focus on banning porn and hate speech or why all of the right-wing tabloids hate Dankula.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Dec 5, 2019)

Slap47 said:


> Most British Conservative MPs are anti-Brexit, pro-censorship. Kinda why they focus on banning porn and hate speech or why all of the right-wing tabloids hate Dankula.



They might be both of those things, but these positions aren't based on religious cores which is what I highlighted.

They're values we might not like, but they're not based on what offends the voice in a tranny's head or the magic sky unicorn thinks.


----------



## Slap47 (Dec 5, 2019)

Fagatron said:


> They might be both of those things, but these positions aren't based on religious cores which is what I highlighted.
> 
> They're values we might not like, but they're not based on what offends the voice in a tranny's head or the magic sky unicorn thinks



The Jewish councils lead the charge against Dankula and the anti-porn/speech laws are mainly focused around issues sensitive to religious fundamentalism (criticism of religion and porn).


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Dec 5, 2019)

Slap47 said:


> The Jewish councils lead the charge against Dankula and the anti-porn/speech laws are mainly focused around issues sensitive to religious fundamentalism (criticism of religion and porn).



Dankula got a kick in the pants because he fell foul of EU legislation which brings huge sentences against anyone doing anything, even non-political, that uses Nazi symbols and ideologies in any context from satire to politics that gets haphazardly applied in the UK. The UK actually has been criticized several times by the EU for not enforcing these rules, not created in Britain, strongly enough.

If he'd done that elsewhere in the EU he'd have done jail time. The Jews being offended didn't help one way or the other with that, the EU's anti-Nazi laws would have done him in anyway.

You don't have to be religious to be against porn; I've very anti porn in some respects (lolifags belong in bodybags) and very anti religious as well. This might seem remarkable to an American, but again, for Europe this isn't shocking.

It's actually Corbyn's party staffed with the likes of Jess Phillips who have been the most vocal supporters of religion and likewise the loudest critics of "crimes against women" (porn and sexual expression).

The porn firewall is not the brainchild of the right, this was being discussed back under the previous governments as well.


----------



## MembersSchoolPizza (Dec 5, 2019)

Deodar said:


> The right ain't as bad as the left makes it out to be, in all honesty. In my experience, most racists you'll come across are on the more extreme ends of the spectrum, and even then, they're rare. You'll find racists on either end though,



Yeah, this notion that the left is in any way _less_ racist than the right is absurd. They're just differently racist. The right has honest hatred. The left has condescension, derision, and infantalism. Yeah, a racist on the right will look at a black thug who's got a slew of illegitimate children, no prospects, and a rap sheet a mile long and call him a worthless nigger. A lefty won't do that, no. A lefty will just assume that the black man is incapable of being a functioning member of society without the Great White Savior Race to guide him along, and when he stumbles, it's not his fault - you just can't expect anything more out of a black man, because REASONS. Ironically I think it was dubya who coined the phrase, "the soft bigotry of low expectations", but it basically describes the left's racism perfectly.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 5, 2019)

MembersSchoolPizza said:


> Ironically I think it was dubya who coined the phrase, "the soft bigotry of low expectations", but it basically describes the left's racism perfectly.



It was Dubya, but it was Michael Gerson, the same guy who came up with Axis of Evil, who coined the phrase for him.


----------



## Deadwaste (Dec 6, 2019)

do what i do and stop giving a shit about politics 

worked for me


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Dec 6, 2019)

Cheetahman said:


> Worse, it's the ideology of a _Canadian._



Honestly, Canada should be invaded, anyways.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 6, 2019)

Marceline said:


> From 2014-2016 The left was really unbearable for me, but from 2017 to now the right has become more unbearable. These days I don't participate in politics for the most part and I'm much better from it. I guess I'm apolitical or something, if that's a thing.


You will be insulted for being an "enlightened centrist" and screamed at by lunatics to pick a lane, because everyone who takes politics seriously thinks anyone whose not on their side is the fucking spawn of Satan.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Dec 6, 2019)

No matter who's at the helm or which sides are in play, politics is inevitably a game for liars and scoundrels so it's never really going to be anything more than weighing various evils against one another and seeing which ones you'd accept over the others.


----------



## I'mFedupWithThisWorld (Dec 6, 2019)

Realize that these are all to distract us from the true goings on of the government through communitarianism.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 6, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> You will be insulted for being an "enlightened centrist" and screamed at by lunatics to pick a lane, because everyone who takes politics seriously thinks anyone whose not on their side is the fucking spawn of Satan.



Lol just have your own opinions and don't feel like some group of spastics with a checklist of acceptable opinions gets to tell you what to think because "muh sides."


----------



## Marceline (Dec 6, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> You will be insulted for being an "enlightened centrist" and screamed at by lunatics to pick a lane, because everyone who takes politics seriously thinks anyone whose not on their side is the fucking spawn of Satan.



Luckily, it has not happened to me yet. But I  guess we’ll see.

I just don’t talk about it and don’t comment on anything related to it when people bring it up. I’ve been a much better person for it I think, at least I’ve felt much better.


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Dec 12, 2019)

I have fun running between honestly. I don't really have a stake either way. Its just so much fun to rile both sides up. 

To the conservatives: your a fucking nazi who hates women. Fuckin Incel loser.  Have fun in mommy's basement watching SJW Rekt compilations 

To the Liberals" you stupid soyboy male feminist beta cucks. Bet you unironically laugh at Amy Schumer. Go back to your safe space.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 12, 2019)

ApatheticViewer said:


> I have fun running between honestly. I don't really have a stake either way. Its just so much fun to rile both sides up.



I like just picking whatever side seems to be losing and pretending to support that side, or if two people are tard raging at each other, try to make them even madder by pretending to be one of them, then the other, and insulting them even more than they were already.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Dec 30, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> I like just picking whatever side seems to be losing and pretending to support that side, or if two people are tard raging at each other, try to make them even madder by pretending to be one of them, then the other, and insulting them even more than they were already.



 lawyer. 

They make all of look re-tarded.



SherlockMexicano said:


> If you are implying I chose "being a centrist" to feel enlightened that's not the case. Rather I'm just confused at this point and unwelcome by all sides. I don't even know what the fuck I am.
> 
> Ok, but you go first.


Mira así que no eres estadounidense, en realidad no tienes porque caber dentro de nuestros cajones políticos estrechos, superficiales y polarizados. 

Sí nuestra política influye la de paises ajanos, pero eso no quiere decir que van a tomar este mismo curso.

En este pais hay un odio irracional e ignorante de parte de la derecha, hacia lo latinoamericano y no le sirve a ningún mexicano identificarse con eso. 

No hace falta identificarse con la politica estadounidense, mejor no. Mejor enfocarse en manejar la influencia estranjera en tu propio país.


----------



## SherlockMexicano (Jan 3, 2020)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> It's just cool that people from all over the world who have nothing to do with the US and are unaffected by it still are into American politics. No matter how fucked up America and her political landscape currently are, she still rules the rest of the world and makes everybody else jelous.





Non-Expert! said:


> ⬆ lawyer.
> 
> They make all of look re-tarded.
> 
> ...



I appreciate the good intent, *but you guys do know the left and the right exist outside the United States, right?* I mean, I even gave an example of it happening outside The United States with Argentina, and I could give some with my country.* I said I feel alienated by the left and right,* not by the american democratic and republican parties.

Not really participating in this thread, given I'm already happy with all the great advice I got. But I just wanted to mention that given people seem to think I'm worried about american politicians that don't affect my life at all.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Jan 3, 2020)

SherlockMexicano said:


> I appreciate the good intent, *but you guys do know the left and the right exist outside the United States, right?* I mean, I even game an example of it happening outside The United States with Argeninta. I said I feel alieanted by the left and right, not by the american democratic and republican parties.
> 
> Not really participating in this thread, given I'm already happy with all the great advice I got. But I just wanted to mention that.


Sure they do ... but they aren't American. They have their own set of issues. And different laws, different political philosophies, and structures of government, different social and cultural conditions that they are addressing, etc.


----------



## SherlockMexicano (Jan 3, 2020)

Non-Expert! said:


> Sure they do ... but they aren't American.



So?

I didn't ask about american politicians.  I said I felt alienated (and I do mean the past tense) by two major global political ideals that are affecting the whole world including my country. That doesn't mean I'm trying to meddle with  whom you vote for Mayor or whatever.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Jan 3, 2020)

Non-Expert! said:


> ⬆ lawyer.
> 
> They make all of look re-tarded.
> 
> ...



Stop speaking Southern Invader™, and speak Freedom™.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jan 3, 2020)

Marceline said:


> Luckily, it has not happened to me yet. But I  guess we’ll see.
> 
> I just don’t talk about it and don’t comment on anything related to it when people bring it up. I’ve been a much better person for it I think, at least I’ve felt much better.


This shit happens to me all the time. I try to tell them I don't want to talk about it but they insist and make you take a side because if you won't agree your with them then you are against them and if you're in the middle then both sides fucking hate you and will accuse you of being on whatever the far fanatic side of the other group is. 

Friend: "The term gypsy is offensive and belittles the Roma people."

Me: "I *am* Roma and we use the word gypsy to describe ourselves all the time because it's way easier than explaining what Roma is."

Friend: "Hmph, well I never knew you had such alt right tendencies."


----------



## Marceline (Jan 3, 2020)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> This shit happens to me all the time. I try to tell them I don't want to talk about it but they insist and make you take a side because if you won't agree your with them then you are against them and if you're in the middle then both sides fucking hate you and will accuse you of being on whatever the far fanatic side of the other group is.
> 
> Friend: "The term gypsy is offensive and belittles the Roma people."
> 
> ...


I notice that happening. I try to stay away from all politics.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Jan 3, 2020)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> Stop speaking Southern Invader™, and speak Freedom™.


Word.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 1, 2020)

Honestly I think both sides are flawed. There’s something fun about hating both Nazis and SJWs. Why punch one side when you can punch both?


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jun 2, 2020)

fuck em both.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Jun 2, 2020)

Here's what you do-

Pick the side that's not running around screeching like autistics while burning down their own cities and stealing shit like a bunch of dirty joggers.

It would seem a simple choice, but somehow people still wrestle with it.


----------



## Twinkletard (Jun 2, 2020)

I keep an open mind and pick the best candidate, or if the field stinks, the least awful.

More so the latter nowadays.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jun 2, 2020)

Congrats on being one of 90% of humans who aren't extreme in their personal social or economic policies.
Concerning what you can do... Just relax and live your own life.


----------



## spencer reid (Jun 2, 2020)

Embrace radical centrism. 

jokes aside I think many normal people are in a similar boat and are not on board with extreme ideas and policies on both the left and right. I've seen the phrase 'politically homeless' so it's not rare. Just keep on doing your thing.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 2, 2020)

Thing is, I recently changed my voter affiliation to vote for Trump come November, since I live in New York and won’t really matter either way. Then come 2024, if I’m still living in America by that time, I’ll just change it back to Independent.

I guess what I’m saying is, don’t let anyone force you to vote for someone that they want you to vote for, no matter what side you’re on. Just keep an open mind.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 19, 2020)

I see it like this. Think of it as like a game of “cat-and-mouse” except instead of a cat and mouse, it’s SJWs and the alt-right. And us Centrists wanna see them both animals get hurt at this point.


----------



## GHTD (Jul 20, 2020)

spencer reid said:


> I've seen the phrase 'politically homeless' so it's not rare. Just keep on doing your thing.



Politically homeless? I like that phrase, think I'll start using it. Thanks!


----------



## Make Anime Illegal (Jul 20, 2020)

Why do you identify yourself with the government of Mexico? I hate China but not Chinese people.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jul 20, 2020)

Buying into political tribalism is stupid anyway, just look at the policies of the main two parties who are likely to win and see which you agree with the most.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jul 21, 2020)

Don't bother. Modern politics is the game, where the only winning move is not play anyway.


----------

